# R.I.P. Tony (Big Tone) Matovski



## redsproseries (Oct 7, 2003)

Big Tony from Red's Hydraulics passed away on Thursday February 17th! He was loved by many!


----------



## bthang64 (Apr 3, 2007)

:angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## blackcherry 84 (Sep 8, 2006)

dam!!tony was a great guy RIP
:angel: :angel:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

:angel: :angel:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

RIP


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

rip big guy


----------



## TONE LOCO (Dec 14, 2006)

:angel: R.I.P. :angel:


----------



## CadillacDan (Oct 4, 2002)

:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

DAMN TONY WAS A SOLID DUDE , I SEND MY CONDOLENCE'S 
TO HIS FAMILY . MAY HE REST IN PEACE .


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

rip


----------



## redsproseries (Oct 7, 2003)

Viewing 
Monday February 28th 3:00-8:00pm

Service and Burial
Tuesday March 1st 10:00am

Green Acres Memorial Park
11715 Cedar Ave.
Bloomington, CA 92316

www.greenacres-memorialpark.com


----------



## babyshack (Nov 23, 2006)

R.I.P BIG TONE U WILL BE MISS'D


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

My condolonces to the family scott n tony were cool alway got love from them no matter what it was. You will be missed big tony much love and stay up scott we will be there to pay our respect on monday


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509 (Nov 12, 2010)

R.I.P


----------



## TOM6T2CHEVY (Aug 8, 2009)

:angel: RIP


----------



## Sinatra (May 12, 2004)

Cool as cat  RIP Homie..


----------



## bounce13 (Jan 2, 2006)

tony and scott were always cool to me and my family. he will be missed.
:angel: :tears:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

Dayum, Sorry to hear that, Our best wishes to the Fam , 

From all of us at the BMH crew


----------



## mashingbumper (Apr 8, 2008)

Sorry to hear about his passing our prayers go out to his family and the Reds crew From Spokes 'N Locs c.c



Ride in peace homie :angel:


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

R.I.P BIG TONE U WILL B MISSED!!!!!! CONDOLENCES FROM MY FAM TO YOURS SCOTT & P-NUT KEEP UR HEADS UP!!!!!!!!!! :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)

:angel: :angel: Rest in peace


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

R.I.P.


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

RIP.............HE WAS A GREAT GUY..........


----------



## MR. SIXTY (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOLO\STYLE_@Feb 22 2011, 06:51 AM~19931022
> *:angel:  :angel: Rest in peace
> *


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

hey scott get back with me;;big AL;;;;;;;;SORRY TO HERE ABOUT UR BROTHER
7146049092


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by redsproseries_@Feb 20 2011, 11:32 AM~19915939
> *Big Tony from Red's Hydraulics passed away on Thursday February 17th! He was loved by many!
> <img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1102/DSCF0096.JPG\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> *


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

big hommie will be missed koolaid family


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

:angel: :angel: :angel: rip


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

R.I.P. BIG TONE :angel: :angel:


----------



## WildChild (Feb 5, 2002)

Wow I'm speechless I'm so sorry to hear about your brothers lost my condolences to you and your family.


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

What up to everyboby paying respect to the family we all know when things like this happen it unites a lot of people to be there for the last time with TONY rip. Hope to see a lot of riders out there


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

THE DREAM TEAM WILL B THERE.............


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

:angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

to a good hearted man r.i.p big tone!


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

:angel: our condolences from USO, Tony was a good dude...


----------



## lowlifehydraulics (Jun 23, 2005)

RIP Tony, much love space! My family send out there condolences!


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)

:angel: :angel:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

rest in peace big tone


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

R.I.P BIG TONE :angel:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

scott and mom;;
<img src=\'http://i607.photobucket.com/albums/tt151/elco1985/reds001.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
tony and mom
<img src=\'http://i607.photobucket.com/albums/tt151/elco1985/reds005.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

scott and mom;;
<img src=\'http://i607.photobucket.com/albums/tt151/elco1985/reds001.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
tony and mom
<img src=\'http://i607.photobucket.com/albums/tt151/elco1985/reds005.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /></span></span>
[/b][/quote]


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## DANIEL.CASTANEDA (Jun 15, 2009)

Rest in Peace homie. Juice up Gods sixfo. :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

Ride in Paradise! :angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

RIDE IN PEACE BIG HOMIE PRAYERS FOR THE FAMILY :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------

